# Sound and alsa-sndio, help!



## teo (Feb 2, 2020)

How do you proceed to configure the *alsa-sndio* message for audio and sound signal?


```
Message from alsa-sndio-0.2:

--
To set the default PCM to the sndio plugin, create ~/.asoundrc with

pcm.!default {
    type sndio
}

Optionally, use the 'volume' option to set the initial volume and
'device' to set the device to use.
```


----------

